# making a 12 volt ballast



## Draco_Americanus (May 23, 2014)

I have i hope is a basic question about the schematic diagram of some transformers? does the dot on the primary and secondary denote pin 1 for that coil. also if the primary was wound counter clock wise would the secondary need to be wound the same way? I wound a 400 turn secondary and cant remember how i would it, the original got mixed up in my clutter and ruined and if any one gets nuts and volts it's October 2009 page 28 labeled 12 volt fluorescent ballast the reason i ask here is they don't have that project on there web page


----------



## snakebite (Jul 19, 2014)

secondary does not matter.feedback does.if the circut wont work swap the feedback leads.
so nuts and volts is still around?
they quickly had become irrelevant with little content and lots of ads.a mere shadow of their former magazine.dropped them about 12 years ago.


Draco_Americanus said:


> I have i hope is a basic question about the schematic diagram of some transformers? does the dot on the primary and secondary denote pin 1 for that coil. also if the primary was wound counter clock wise would the secondary need to be wound the same way? I wound a 400 turn secondary and cant remember how i would it, the original got mixed up in my clutter and ruined and if any one gets nuts and volts it's October 2009 page 28 labeled 12 volt fluorescent ballast the reason i ask here is they don't have that project on there web page


----------

